# Capture Webcam aMSN



## TiTNiCo (27 Mars 2007)

Je souhaiterais enregistrer la vidéoconférence depuis aMSN y a-t-il un programme capable de faire ca? Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Mars 2007)

aMSN enregistre les séquences vidéos. Va faire un tour dans les préférences


----------



## Apca (27 Mars 2007)

Exact, amsn est capable de le faire lui même. Il suffit d'aller cocher une case dans les préférence de amsn !


----------



## TiTNiCo (27 Mars 2007)

J'ai été voir merci la case est bien caché mais ou sont donc mes conversations vidéos? Dans quel dossier dois je aller les chercher? merci


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Mars 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> J'ai été voir merci la case est bien caché mais ou sont donc mes conversations vidéos? Dans quel dossier dois je aller les chercher? merci



alors tu ne vas pouvoir les lire qu'avec aMSN ... tu fais un ctrl + clic sur le pseudo de ton contact et tu fais "Voir les sessions Webcam"


----------

